# Waterproof & smudgeproof eyeliner



## lainey (Jun 22, 2007)

Does such a thing exist? I've tried SOO many and it's not both of them






i always get the raccoon eyes. i want to wear eyeliner but i'm always raccooning


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

They make transformers that are supposed to turn your powder eyeshadow into waterproof smudgeproof eyeliner. Maybelline's Unstoppable eyeliner is supposed to be w/p and s/p. Revlon's Colorstay Eyeliner claims the same. Those are a couple of the cheaper ones I know of.


----------



## lainey (Jun 23, 2007)

i tried she laq benefit and it never worked for me





have u tried those to know if they ar esmudgeproof and waterproof?


----------



## perlanga (Jun 23, 2007)

smashbox waterproof pot liners are the only ones i've heard that work.


----------



## russianred (Jun 23, 2007)

dior do one


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 23, 2007)

You could try MilanMineral Cosmetics : Gelle'Drops.

You just pick up a tiny dot of this onto your eyeliner brush and lightly go over your liner. It dries very quickly, forming an invisible waterproof and smudgeproof film/barrier over your liner.

The ladies on Mineral Makeup Talk rave about this here:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/1027438-post9.html. If you do a Google search for "gelle drops" you will find it discussed in a number of makeup blogs too.

Another product that I have read quite a lot about is Ben Nye LiquiSet - ThisNext

HTH


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2007)

I know before I had said NYC worked awesome, but the best if actually Styli-Style 24 Liner &amp; Seal... Love it!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 23, 2007)

I use Smashbox Jet Set waterproof and it is fabulous.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jun 23, 2007)

I love Jordana Color XTend e/l, but it's been discontinued. If you do a google search, you may be able to find a website that sells it.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 23, 2007)

try MAC's Fluidline and Liquidlast liners


----------



## Saje (Jun 23, 2007)

Another rec for MAC as well. They stay on me through everything... even when I rub my eyes.


----------



## kapaleenie (Jun 25, 2007)

i have the same problem =( i always end up reapplying my eyeliner ever few hours!


----------



## cherish 66 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mac Fluidline, Bobbie Brown Gel Liner and Laura Mercier Gel Liner.


----------



## PrettyEyes420 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have searched everywhere for smudge free water proof eyeliner,

then maybelline came out with there new maybelline unstoppable!!

aaah its a miracle in the eyeliner world haha,

the only time it every smudged for me was when i was wrestling my bud,, and it was very extreme so i give it props for ALMOST lasting thru.

goodluck.


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the BB gel liners, and they have such great colors!


----------



## HoneyBee17 (Jan 14, 2013)

whatever gel liners you use it always smudges. use a eyeliner sealer it will stay for the whole day without smudging. iâ€™ll suggest you a Kryolan Eyeliner sealer , it costs some 400 bucks. just dip the brush with eyeliner sealer and then mix it in gel liner , apply it on your eyes and see the miracle. Makeup artists and professionals use this technique only , and you the result of that in cine actresses eyes, bridal make ups etc. their eyeliner will stay for the whole as it is freshly applied. Try it out. hope this helps you.


----------

